# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Σεβάχ και Σταμάτης, τα κολλητάρια.

## amastro

Η σχέση τους πηγαίνει μια χαρά.
Αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιός εκπαιδεύει ποιόν.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μα είναι γλύκες μαζί μωρέεεεε!!! Μπράβο στον Σταμάτη που προσέγγισε σωστά το μικρούλη και τα πάνε τόσο καλά!!!!

----------


## petran

Α,έχετε προχωρησει πολύ με το lovebirtακι..
Σταματη,να τον μαθεις να δαγκωνει μονο τον μπαμπα ::  :rollhappy:  ::

----------


## xrisam

Και τα δύο αγοράκια είναι καταπλητικά!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Συγχαρητήρια Σταμάτη !!!!!!!!! 
Πολύ καλή δουλειά έχεις κάνει. Συνέχισε έτσι, αργά και σταθερά με όχι απότομες κινήσεις και σύντομα θα είστε αχώριστοι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρεεεε τί καλό παιδί που φαίνεται ο Σταμάτης !!!
Να χαίρεστε τον Σταμάτη κ.Ανδρέα ! Να τον δείτε όπως επιθυμείτε !!!

Ωχ αμάν αμάν !!! Έτσι βρε Σταμάτη χαδάκια να του κάνεις του μικρού σας !!! Ήδη φαίνεται να σε αγαπάει πολύ και δείχνει την γλυκήτητα της ψυχής του !
Οι παπαγάλοι είναι καταπληκτικά πουλιά ... !!!
Καλή συνέχεια Σταμάτη και μπράβο για την υπευθυνότητα και την αγάπη που δείχνεις !!!! 

Καλή πρόοδο !! :: 
 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## mparoyfas

εντάξει κατάλαβα (οταν το δει η Ελενη θα καταλάβετε και εσεις) , πολλα μπραβο στον Σταματη αλλα και στη κρυφη δυναμη πισω απο τα βίντεο  :wink:

----------


## binary

Άψογος ο Σταμάτης! Συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## amastro

Πήραμε χρωματάκι και κάνουμε τσαχπινιές. 

 







Παρόλο που πριν λίγο τσάκιζε ένα κομμάτι πιπεριά (φαίνεται άλλωστε) , ποτέ δεν λέει όχι στο μαύρο λιόσπορο των καρδερίνων.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οι πιο γλυκές φατσούλες!!! Η αδυναμία μου στο φόρουμ ο Σταμάτης με τον ζουζούνο το Σεβάχ!!! Πόσο καλά τα πάνε, μπράβο!!!

----------


## xrisam

Τα δύο όμορφα αγοράκια, ένα μελαχρινό και ένα πράσινο!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Γεια σου Σταμάτη !!!!!!!!!! Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου.......Σε ζηλεύω !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amastro

Μετά από μια κουραστική μέρα, ώρα για χαλάρωμα.

----------


## mitsman

Αστέρι... εεε?????? φτου φτου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλά αυτό το σταντ που έχετε φτιάξει για το γλυκούλι είναι υπερτέλειο!!! Μάθετε μας και εμάς καλέ παιδιά!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Bρε όμορφο ζουζούνι !!!  ::  ::  :Love0020: 
Πολύ ωραία που παίζεται όλοι μαζί , είναι πολύ τρυφερές στιγμές και γεμάτες συναίσθημα φωτογραφίες .  ::  :: 
Μπράβο κ.Ανδρέα και Σταμάτη !!!  :Youpi: 

υ.γ. το σταντ πόοοοσο τέλειο !!!  :Happy0045:

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω τι ομορφο μωρουλι!! Δικαιολογημενα εχει κατακτησει ολη την οικογενεια!
Ο Σταματης ειναι εξαιρετικος "μπαμπας" εχω να πω! Πολλα μπραβο!
Το σταντ ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!

----------


## amastro

Χαλαρό πρωινό Σαββάτου με το βελζεβούλη μέσα στα πόδια μας.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ αχ αχ ένα όμορφο ζουζουνάκι !!!!  ::  :Love0001: 

Σταμάτη και Ανδρέα να το χαίρεστε το μικρούλι σας !!!!!  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Την καλυτερη και πιο ομορφη διαφημιση για το φορουμ μπορει να κανει!
Κουκλακι!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κουκλάκι ζωγραφιστό!!!!

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μπράβω Σταμάτη , υπέροχες στιγμές.

----------


## nikolaslo

Ανδρεα -Σταματη πολυ ομορφες στιγμες μπραβο σας 
Δεν ηταν το πουλακι μες τα ποδια σας απλα ηθελε να διαβασει κανενα ποστ και αυτο για διατροφη

----------


## petran

Καλημερα Αντρεα,αντε,μας ειχατε αφησει πολυ καιρο χωρις νεα σας.
Πολυ ωραιο το λοβακι σας.
Να το μαθεις να πεταει,να ερχεται καμμια επισκεψη στην Bella για κεφεδακι κ μετα να γυρναει παλι πισω :Anim 59:  ::  :Party0035:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Είναι τέλειο!!!
Αυτό το πορτοκαλί στεφανάκι του είναι σκέτη τρέλα!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

:Love0001:   :Confused0053:      Είστε υπέροχοι !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Αχ το κουκλάκι το πρασινούλικο!!

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω είναι πολύ κουκλί!!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

> Χαλαρό πρωινό Σαββάτου με το βελζεβούλη μέσα στα πόδια μας.


Tεεεεελεια φατσα, μουτρακλα! Πανεμορφο το ατιμο.

----------


## Soulaki

Ε, τι να λέμε τωρα.....υπέροχες φωτό, με όμορφες μουριτσες.....

----------


## panagiotis k

Τι κοπελάρα είναι αυτή ρε φίλε.........  :Confused0053:  

Ας ζηλέψουν μερικοί (*Μανώλης 2*), και ας αφήσουν το αρσενικό τους να βατεύει την φούντα ....... χαχαχαχαχχαχαα

----------


## Lia18

Υπέροχο το λοβάκι σας!!! Πανέμορφο!!! Να σας ζήσει.
Και το σταντ που του κάνατε καταπληκτικό.

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπραβο στα παιδια να σας ζησει η κοπελα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## binary

Κουκλια και τα 2!!!

----------

